

Show HN: Unscatter.com displays the Facebook share count for search results now. - jrussbowman
http://www.unscatter.com/search/?q=hacker+news

======
jrussbowman
There's a little more info about what I've been up to and what I'm working on
in the blog post covering this -
<http://company.unscatter.com/post/5196475329/may-4th-updates>

I figured I wouldn't waste anyones time aiming the post at the blog and
instead linked directly to example search results.

